

Tynt’s Chief Operating Officer Talks About Privacy - domino
http://www.tynt.com/tynts-chief-operating-officer-talks-about-privacy/

======
timdoug
timdoug offers one-line opt-out (in /etc/hosts):

    
    
      127.0.0.1       tcr.tynt.com
    

...and this is cross-browser and doesn't disappear when I clear my cookies.

~~~
jamesbritt
BTW, are there any advantages to either that or

    
    
        0.0.0.0 tcr.tynt.com
    
    
    ?

~~~
bonsaitree
No. They're both "reserved" loop-back addresses, but 127.0.0.1 has more
cultural/conventional weight for this explicit purpose and also avoids any
possible semantic overloads with dotted-quad zero and/or null values.

~~~
jamesbritt
Thanks.

Since I have a local web server running that will respond on 127.0.0.1 I'd
just as soon avoid the overhead of the wasted hit and rendering of the local
page, unless there was some notable value to using that address over all
nulls.

~~~
inklesspen
Your local webserver will likely also respond on 0.0.0.0; if you bind to a
port on 0.0.0.0, you listen on all interfaces, which is the default in apache.

~~~
jamesbritt
Ah, interesting. Thanks.

------
pierrefar
Careful with this line:

 _iVillage who have realized 800,000 new visits thanks to Tynt’s link-back
service_

No it's not visits: the linked case study says 800k _links_. Mind you, that's
also very good (from an SEO perspective), but it is a very important detail to
clarify.

------
logic
"WARNING! Tynt Blocker has detected Tynt.com's tracer script in use on this
site."

I can't recommend this Chrome extension enough. :)

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/achmnghbfplhfomh...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/achmnghbfplhfomhiohmojicomlgmkam)

~~~
chrisbolt
Why the need to alert you? To me, that seems just as annoying as Tynt.

~~~
logic
Late reply: yes, it's annoying, but thankfully not many folks seem to have
rolled this out. You receive a single popup for a given domain, confirming
that you want to block tynt for that site; the page is then reloaded, sans
tynt.

There's another extension based on Tynt Blocker (named, creatively, Tynt
Blocker 2) that doesn't ask for confirmation first:

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ajefkgbbbikgjalb...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ajefkgbbbikgjalbdibncckphodjfnci)

------
aresant
From a PR review I thought it was clear messaging - understanding but not
apologetic and got me to read their case study - well played tynt, well played

------
spicyj
The opt-out page has been there for weeks; it's nothing new.

